# Which .45 ACP ammo is best?



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

Alright, the 10 day wait is almost over. I am picking up my SA 1911 Loaded Stainless this Wednesday. The plan is to take it to the range as soon as I pick it up, put 100 rounds through, then take it home and give it a good cleaning. I have two question. I know I have to break a new pistol with 300 factory rounds before moving to reloads, correct. This is my first 45 and what would be good and affordable factory ammo to use? What ammo would be excellent for home defense? Price is no object for the HD ammo. I'm also looking for good HD ammo for my 9mm's. I am currently using Remington hollows in me SIGs. I respect all your opinions, so any help would be appreciated. I can't wait to fire off some rounds.:mrgreen::smt082:smt033


----------



## res1b3uq (Jul 3, 2006)

*A little fast?*

I believe I would take it home and give it a good cleaning-then take it to the range. I just read on another website that a guy took his brand new out of the box gun apart and it did not have a recoil spring guide in it. Stuff happens. (Wasn't your brand of gun)


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

For practice/break-in ammo, run down to Wal-Mart and get some CCI Blazer Brass 230 FMJ, about $11 per box of 50. For the house, there are so many good choices these days, it's embarrassing. Any good hollowpoint, 230 grains, will be just fine; the differences between brands are not enough for any bad guy to notice. Speer Gold Dot, Remington Golden Sabre, Hornady TAP, whatever is available in the store.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I agree with Milqetoast and if your Wal-Mart is like mine there out of the blazer brass all the time get Winchester white Box 230gr. Any brand name 230gr hollow point will do the job for defense. I would take the new pistol home and field strip it and clean it and lube it up good. Then go and have some fun. Good luck.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Before going to the range take it home, give her a good cleaning and inspection. After those are done then range time. These are good safety habits Just in case the factory made a mistake.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Milquetoast is on the money, as usual. As much mental energy as is spent by shooters comparing one .45 round with another, and regardless of the amount of ink spilled in gun rags about it, there is about a nickel's worth of difference between the premium JHPs. Use what is reliable in your pistol.


----------

